# Near-final draft of 2013-14 Waterfowl guidebook



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's the near-final draft of 2013-14 Utah Waterfowl Guidebook. It went to the printer last Friday, and we should have the proof back in a couple of days. Printed books will be available in late September/early October. If you see any typos or problems, please let me know.

Note: The links may not all be working yet. They will be by the time the printed books are available.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Amy!!


----------



## utahshovlerhunter (Aug 8, 2013)

every thing look okay . but one thing is the urban goose season here in washington county . where all geese sit all in city limit . this was bad choice by the dnr .


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

One page 15, it says that the restrictions regarding blinds on wma's do not apply to:

Farmington Bay Waterfowl Management 
Area—west and north of Unit 1, Turpin Unit 
and Crystal Unit.

I notice that the Doug Miller unit falls within the above area. So, does that mean it's legal to build a permanent blind on the Doug Miller unit, or am I missing something?

Thank you!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

By the way, I'm excited to hear more about that waterfowl slam program.

I was also surprised to see that we're now allowed to possess three limits of coots instead of just one. :shock:


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Clarq said:


> By the way, I'm excited to hear more about that waterfowl slam program.
> 
> I was also surprised to see that we're now allowed to possess three limits of coots instead of just one. :shock:


Gotta keep the freezer stocked:mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Amy,
Just curious why this year the DWR decided to list the actual sunrise time instead of the actual shooting time?


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Clarq said:


> One page 15, it says that the restrictions regarding blinds on wma's do not apply to:
> 
> Farmington Bay Waterfowl Management
> Area-west and north of Unit 1, Turpin Unit
> ...


Great catch, Clarq! I followed up with our waterfowl coordinator, and he said that the Doug Miller Unit should have been listed. It was an oversight on our part. We will be revising the text to read:

Farmington Bay Waterfowl Management Area-west and north of Crystal Unit, Doug Miller Unit, Turpin Unit and Unit 1

Thanks for asking about this.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Amy,
> Just curious why this year the DWR decided to list the actual sunrise time instead of the actual shooting time?


We've had a few internal discussions about this. We've listed sunrise/sunset times in the Upland Game guidebook for years, and we decided to do the same with the Waterfowl guidebook for consistency's sake.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Amy so do we get to start shooting at that time or do we got to figure out what time shooting hours are ?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Amy so do we get to start shooting at that time or do we got to figure out what time shooting hours are ?


It's on page 26 in the draft guidebook. -30 minutes from the listed sunrise time.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Amy so do we get to start shooting at that time or do we got to figure out what time shooting hours are ?


Dustin,

You start at the time listed in the proclamation. We will all start 30 minutes before that. ;-)


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Clarq said:


> By the way, I'm excited to hear more about that waterfowl slam program.
> 
> The Waterfowl Slam program will be kicked off at this weekends UWA Youth Fair. The DWR will be handing out a special Youth Fair Band to all registered youth on Saturday. You will be able to get all the information you need at this table to learn more about this awesome new program.
> 
> Hope to see everyone this Saturday. As mentioned in another post, we could use all the help we could get from volunteers as this will be the largest and best Youth Fair yet.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff that so true.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Amy someone should contact Walmart and tell them they have the wrong proclamations out on the shelf. I was in the Riverdale store and they have put out the 2012-2013 Waterfowl out now. I know someone that grabbed one from Walmart last year the day before the opening day. They got in trouble and had an officer that was going to ticket them for shooting early. The new proclamation the officer had showed different shooting times than the previous year. Someone should make sure that they are putting out the correct guide books before someone gets a ticket.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Dustin,
> 
> You start at the time listed in the proclamation. We will all start 30 minutes before that. ;-)


That fine I will give you guys that head start before I start making it rain with ducks.:grin:


----------

